# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  مشکل در اضافه کردن رفرنس SQLDMO به پروژه

## User SA

سلام به اساتید محترم
همونطور که از عنوان تاپیک مشخصه من مشکلم اینه که نمیتونم کتابخانه SQLDMO رو به پروژه اضافه و ازش استفاده کنم.
ویندوز من 10 هستش و نسخه sql من 2016 هست.
حتی وقتی به پوشه نصب sql هم مراجعه میکنم فایل های مربوط به این کتابخانه روی سیستمم موجود نیست.
من چند نسخه مختلف رو روی سیستم نصب کردم ولی مشکلم رفع نشده و نیاز به راهنمایی شما بزرگواران دارم. لطفا اگر کسی اطلاعاتی داره کمک کنه که این مشکل رفع بشه


من قبلا روی ویندوز 10 و با sql 2014 مشکلی نداشتم
چندروزی هست که سیستم رو عوض کردم و الان روی سیستم جدید این مشکل پیش اومده. با اینکه من همون نسخه از ویندوز قبل رو با همون sql روی این سیستم نصب کردم بازم مشکلم رفع نشده.
پیشاپیش از همه دوستانی که کمک میکنن تشکر میکنم.

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

ببین من نمی‌دونم مشکلت چیه ، فقط یک نگاهی بنداز ببین مال نسخه وزژنی ویندوز یا نسخه برنامه ات نیست، ،،. منظورم ۳۲ بیتی یا ۶۴ بیتی هست.

این هم یک نگاهی به انداز ببین میتونی مشکلت را حل کنی یا نه اگر پیدا کردی به بار در همین جا تا دیگران هم استفاده کنند.

https://www.google.com/search?q=how+...obile&ie=UTF-8

----------


## User SA

سلام
روی چند نسخه مختلف از ویندوز ۱۰ ۳۲و۶۴ تست کردم نتیجه نگرفتم

از این لینکم قبلا استفاده کردم. یک فایل کوئری هست که گذاشته واسه نصب SQLDMO پیغام نصب موفق میده ولی بازم اتفاقی نمیفته

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

عجیبه ، چیزی که هست شما یک کاری در یک جایی به صورت خاص در جای خاص بدون اینکه خودت بفهمی کردی که تونستی قبلا لود کنی

چیزی که هست باید سوالت را در جای پیج های صفحات خارجی بپرسی، اینجا خیر

اگر به نتیجه رسیدی حتما بزار اینجا جوابشو


باتشکر

----------


## User SA

اگه کسی لطف کنه و این رفرنس رو به یه پروژه خام اضافه کنه و با یه نرم افزار setup ساز یه فایل setup به من بده عالی میشه
احتمالا با نصب اون setup این مشکل برای من رفع بشه

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

لطفا داده و فایل های مربوطه را بزار تا ما هم تست بکنیم

----------

